# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Ձեր կարծիքը

## Morg



----------


## Գանգրահեր

Մորգ ջան այս թեմայով,կարծես,արդեն քննարկում եղել է: :Think:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Քննարկումը շարունակեք «Հայ արվեստի վերջը» արդեն գոյություն ունեցող թեմայում:*

----------

Գանգրահեր (08.02.2011)

----------

